# Can my hedgehog eat white rice?



## BroomAlden (Jul 27, 2017)

Okay, so ive been experimenting with different treats and I have heard different things about if she can eat rice or not, some people say they can in small amounts but others say not at all. So is it a yes or no?


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sur but here's a link to a list of safe treats http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not something that would hurt them, but it's not really a great treat since it's not really nutritious for them at all either. I would stick to healthier treats like meat, insects, and small amounts of fruits/veg. Insects especially are the best option as they really should be a regular part of the diet.


----------



## BroomAlden (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok thanks!


----------

